# Plastic guide rod



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

I own a P229 and the guide rod is plastic. I found one from a gentleman named Steve Bedair. Just wanted to check credentials before i went trough with it.

http://guiderod.com/index.html


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes he's legit.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

with the cost of the guide rod and shipping you could easily buy two boxes of premium defense rounds... why bother? 

your plastic one is factory spec, designed to last for upwards of 20k rounds, and more light weight...


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> with the cost of the guide rod and shipping you could easily buy two boxes of premium defense rounds... why bother?
> 
> your plastic one is factory spec, designed to last for upwards of 20k rounds, and more light weight...


well shipping is free...


----------

